
These Lyrics Do Not Exist - brogrammer2018
https://theselyricsdonotexist.com
======
some_furry
I jokingly provided "yiff" (a furry term) and the lyrics are surprisingly on
point

    
    
        Verse 1
        Solid as the sky, as the ground
        True as the light, in the dark
        If you wanna yiff tough, gotta do right
        No part of the plot
    
        Pre-Chorus
        He was my brother, he was my friends
        He had my beating heart even though
    
        Chorus
        We can howl a great big yiff back
        More beautiful than ever before
        And oh how we went reeling
        Knowing all along the way you were bringing
    
        Verse 2
        He had me up against the wall
        He had me up against the wall
        I did not always yiff the way he would
        Oooh, he had me good even though he
    
        Pre-Chorus
        I feel the wood underneath my feet
        The whisper of the springs
    
        Chorus
        We can howl a great big yiff back
        More beautiful than ever before
        And oh how we went reeling
        Knowing all along the way you were bringing
    
        Bridge
        In a place you never been
        And hear the dogs yiff
    
        Chorus
        We can howl a great big yiff back
        More beautiful than ever before
        And oh how we went reeling
        Knowing all along the way you were bringing

------
pnako
Random word + rock + neutral gives you Smashing Pumpkins lyrics

    
    
      Verse 1
      I want the cantaloupe black of my life
      I want the cantaloupe black of my birth
      I want the cantaloupe black of my tomb
      I heard that when you were young
    
      Pre-Chorus
      I wish I was the cantaloupe of the sunshine
      To fall into the melt snow
    
      Chorus
      Red is the cantaloupe of love
      Blood red is the cantaloupe of lust
      The cantaloupe of the rose
      The cantaloupe of the rose
    
      Verse 2
      Wanna throw my kite high above the rain
      In the cantaloupe of the roses
      I saw the sunrise on the wall
      I saw your eyes were my cantaloupe
    
      Pre-Chorus
      Said your eyes were the cantaloupe of the sky
      And your eyes saw everything
    
      Chorus
      Red is the cantaloupe of love
      Blood red is the cantaloupe of lust
      The cantaloupe of the rose
      The cantaloupe of the rose
    
      Bridge
      The social scenes in ash st
      So cantaloupe me a different coloured
    
      Chorus
      Red is the cantaloupe of love
      Blood red is the cantaloupe of lust
      The cantaloupe of the rose
      The cantaloupe of the rose

------
neom
Happy EDM about death:

    
    
      Verse 1
      Love is stronger than death, love is stronger
      Than death has given you. Boy
      I flew away from the love I found in your eyes
      In love I discovered death
      
      Pre-Chorus
      Lust, hate, death
      Lust, hate, death
      
      Chorus
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      
      Verse 2
      There is no life without it
      And there is no death without it
      And there is no way without it
      Love will be the death of you
      
      Pre-Chorus
      The shadows haunting you
      Watch them following you
      
      Chorus
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      
      Bridge
      I can be strong I can live through your death
      Love can kick your life to pieces
      
      Chorus
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes
      A death, sometimes, sometimes

~~~
iandanforth
Damn "Love can kick your life to pieces" is a great line and as far as Google
is concerned totally original.

~~~
xdrosenheim
Untill now. We have been indexed!

~~~
nemosaltat
I’ve often wondered if major search engines score searches on “uniqueness” and
flag high-scoring queries to review their possible value.

For example, if I have a shower thought for a killer product or service, I’ll
search to see if it already exists. It would seem trivial for Google to tag my
query for further review, and possibly R&D. What evidence would I have of the
original though? Personal browser logs?

------
brogrammer2018
Input: love

Output:

    
    
      Verse 1
      With love and hope inside our eyes from the world we grew
      And the love the love our family make
      I'd been here once before
      He seemed to ask to ride beside me
      
      Pre-Chorus
      I need love oh love
      It's about be in love
      
      Chorus
      A little bit of rain there will always be love
      And I knew you were in love with me.
      For the way that our love's become a game
      To show you I'm in love
      
      Verse 2
      You make a fool of yourself my love
      You take what you've been denied
      To think you've been looking in my eyes
      I don't want a broken love
      
      Pre-Chorus
      And I've got love all over me
      When I'll let you in and we'll see what this love can do
      
      Chorus
      A little bit of rain there will always be love
      And I knew you were in love with me.
      For the way that our love's become a game
      To show you I'm in love
      
      Bridge
      And heaven opened up high
      I'm in love with you and I always will love you
      
      Chorus
      A little bit of rain there will always be love
      And I knew you were in love with me.
      For the way that our love's become a game
      To show you I'm in love

~~~
stOneskull
i can hear a new ed sheeran hit there

------
grawprog
A very happy pop song about flagellation

Verse 1

My heart is Flagellation from my fingertips My heart is Flagellation from my
fingertips You, you got my pulse Flagellation Or just a part of me

Pre-Chorus

I feel a new heart Flagellation inside of me Another place I can go

Chorus

And your heart will keep on Flagellation And your heart will keep on
Flagellation And your heart will keep on Flagellation Your heart will keep on
Flagellation

Verse 2

We were so perfect for each other We were so perfect for each other Hearts are
Flagellation, we need time Never knowing where you are

Pre-Chorus

I want more than another chance Tonight my heart is Flagellation faster

Chorus

And your heart will keep on Flagellation And your heart will keep on
Flagellation And your heart will keep on Flagellation Your heart will keep on
Flagellation

Bridge

Good memories while we sailing on With that beat, that beat, that beat

Chorus

And your heart will keep on Flagellation And your heart will keep on
Flagellation And your heart will keep on Flagellation Your heart will keep on
Flagellation

ETA: well after finally getting it to work again I couldn't resist, a very
happy edm song about herpes

Verse 1

Cursed is my Herpes Cursed is my Herpes Lost and twisted since I found you
Cursed is my Herpes

Pre-Chorus

Keep us away from Herpes We will bring a case of peace

Chorus

A heavenly Herpes A universal Herpes A universal Herpes Oh, did you know
chronic lung Herpes

Verse 2

Came into the Herpes Lies made the heart grow A.i. Get it back slowly This
mental Herpes

Pre-Chorus

And the sweet whisky Herpes Flew down slowly into the floor

Chorus

A heavenly Herpes A universal Herpes A universal Herpes Oh, did you know
chronic lung Herpes

Bridge

We have an Herpes And we need release

Chorus

A heavenly Herpes A universal Herpes A universal Herpes Oh, did you know
chronic lung Herpes

------
sdenton4
Seems to lean reeeeeallly hard on the exact seed word provided. Someone buy
this bot a thesaurus...

~~~
notahacker
haha. It also doesn't appear to lean on the word at all thematically, just
pastes it in to standard musical cliches (and mashup pop cliches) for the
appropriate genre/tone. Which as we can see is great when your seed word is
'love', and a bit weird in a not particularly clever way when your seed word
is 'herpes' or 'flagellation'[1]. The results look fun and sometimes
inadvertently brilliant, but not much that a toy script couldn't produce.

It'd be more fun with an AI generated chord pattern to go with it, but that'd
struggle to compete with the i IV V vi pattern in a suitable key for the
genre/mood to being a convincing musical accompaniment to sing along to too :D

[1]unfortunately it's down so I can't see how it can handle _moderately
complex to interpret but very likely to be the subject of a song_ stuff

------
js4ever
This website doesn't exist ... Or at least is down now

~~~
squarefoot
They just got a takedown request that doesn't exist from a lawyer that doesn't
exist on behalf of an artist that doesn't exist for a copyright violation that
doesn't exist.

~~~
masonic
... coming this Spring on Netflix Originals

~~~
ghostDancer
New Black Mirror Season

------
weare138
A very sad country song about a dog:

 _Verse 1_

And there on the hog

A hound dog ran away

Hey dumb robot, what do you know about this speed

A dumb dumb dumb dog a dumb dumb dumb dog

 _Pre-Chorus_

B---hes call me dog

Because I do all the n---a talking

 _Chorus_

Dog, my personal dog

This song was supposed to go this week but anyway

I bought a dog just to

Check off my shoes

 _Verse 2_

Hung like a dog

Better off dead than

The same to my lady

Steal your father and give him to the dog

 _Pre-Chorus_

He looked a funny dog

Aside from that he was boring

 _Chorus_

Dog, my personal dog

This song was supposed to go this week but anyway

I bought a dog just to

Check off my shoes

 _Bridge_

Well, if I had a dog in my town

I ought to make a never never end

 _Chorus_

Dog, my personal dog

This song was supposed to go this week but anyway

I bought a dog just to

Check off my shoes

~~~
notahacker
This is my favourite. Glorious singalong nonsense, and I love the way the sad
country band brought on a rapper for one of the pre-chorus bits

------
adrianmonk
Lots of fun.

Feature request: permalinks for results to make it easier to share them. My
results showed "Created by TheseLyricsDoNotExist.com generation number
#NNNNNN" at the bottom, and it would have been nice if that came with a URL to
go back to them.

------
lostmsu
An open source analogue (no inputs though, purely random):
[https://billionsongs.azurewebsites.net/](https://billionsongs.azurewebsites.net/)

Write-up with links to source:
[https://habr.com/post/453232/](https://habr.com/post/453232/)

------
peterburkimsher
I made a similar Show HN for Valentine's day, to use existing Diane Warren,
Boyzone, Chinese, or Rock lyrics to help me find phrases to compose a love
letter. These are using real lyrics, but taking the data and randomising it
could made similar AI-generated songs.

[https://github.com/peterburk/peterburk.github.io/blob/master...](https://github.com/peterburk/peterburk.github.io/blob/master/programs/nanoLyrics/NanoLyrics%20ReadMe.md)

------
32gbsd
This is too easy. What this needs to do is be able to generate songs that are
already written within some amount of error %. Then extend the application (a
method or conclusion) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends
will continue or similar methods will be applicable. (extrapolate)

~~~
wodenokoto
> What this needs to do is be able to generate songs that are already written
> within some amount of error %

That is really easy. You just switch out some words using a dictionary, maybe
make sure you are using a rhyming dictionary for words at the end of a line.

------
thereyougo
I tried something challenging and the results are pretty good.

Song Type: Love

Genre: Metal

Lyric Mood: Very Sad

Verse 1

No one lead you astray

If there is no love all I can pray for is sin

There is no one to love me

There is no one to adore me

Pre-Chorus

They called themselves love

They all wanted to be

Chorus

I hate you, I love you too

Want this too, and you want it too

No chance for love

Just war in the streets

Verse 2

This is sad but truth

My lips they would love to kiss

I have seen men with no heart

I have seen young kids with no love

Pre-Chorus

So then we can rebuild the love

So we can reach you

Chorus

I hate you, I love you too

Want this too, and you want it too

No chance for love

Just war in the streets

Bridge

A life without your arms would be so empty

A life without your love would be so incomplete

Chorus

I hate you, I love you too

Want this too, and you want it too

No chance for love

Just war in the streets

~~~
squirrel
I managed to confuse it though. I think the meter's thrown off kilter too by
this one.

Topic: Defenestration Genre: Pop Lyric Mood: Happy

Verse 1

Lock him up or defenestration the key away

Those shackles are holding me

Defenestration away the keys to my heart

Defenestration away the keys to my heart

Pre-Chorus

I can feel you run up inside, did I defenestration your heart right over the
edge?

I erase all of my faults, I think of only you

Chorus

Defenestration my check on your ground

Baby, walk on me

Defenestration your hands up if you get what you come for

Defenestration your hands up if you the number one guy

Verse 2

Defenestration a glitter umbrella in the ring

Flick a fly and a shake a hand

Who am I to defenestration that away?

Should be able to stand your ground

Pre-Chorus

Defenestration it up and show you I still got some

I see you, I roll another one

Chorus

Defenestration my check on your ground

Baby, walk on me

Defenestration your hands up if you get what you come for

Defenestration your hands up if you the number one guy

Bridge

Defenestration us a line and pull the plug

Bring your silence loud and hold it down

Chorus

Defenestration my check on your ground

Baby, walk on me

Defenestration your hands up if you get what you come for

Defenestration your hands up if you the number one guy

~~~
Jarwain
I think both the meter and the soundness/grammatical-correctness would benefit
from replacing the Noun defenestration with the verb defenestrate

------
zyxzevn
I thought it was about this classic song:

Gopher Tuna!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIwrgAnx6Q8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIwrgAnx6Q8)

------
avip
Trurl would have been proud.

[https://www.cse.wustl.edu/~jbuhler/cyberiad.html](https://www.cse.wustl.edu/~jbuhler/cyberiad.html)

------
arendtio
More ...doesnotexist.com sites:

\- [https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/)

\-
[https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/](https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/)

\- [https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/](https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/)

\- [https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com/](https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com/)

\-
[https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/](https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/)

\-
[http://thisquestiondoesnotexist.com/](http://thisquestiondoesnotexist.com/)

~~~
achow
Q: Anyone knows if there are any service that is equivalent of 'This Voice
Does Not Exists'?

Google Text-to-Speech has good Wavnet based voices[0], but the focus seems to
be generating human like voice intonation, accents but not generating infinite
(or large) set of different voice characters.

Then there are services like Lyrebird[1] where focus is on cloning a real
person's voice (ex. your own).

But there doesn't seem to be any which creates fictitious voice characters
which is totally new every time (synthesizing pitch, tone, accents,
intonations); same as perhaps what GAN does when generating 'deepfake faces'.

[0] [https://cloud.google.com/text-to-speech](https://cloud.google.com/text-
to-speech)

[1] [https://www.descript.com/lyrebird-ai](https://www.descript.com/lyrebird-
ai)

------
a3n
Someone should connect this with This Melody Does Not Exist (which I think
does not yet) and This Voice Does Not Exist (same). Point site A at an output
of site B, which had been pointed to an output of Site C.

Also, if I took these lyrics, set them to music, sang them and sold them,
where's the copyright?

~~~
zokier
AWS DeepComposer
[https://aws.amazon.com/deepcomposer/](https://aws.amazon.com/deepcomposer/)
and AWS Polly [https://aws.amazon.com/polly/](https://aws.amazon.com/polly/)
with some autotune?

------
numbol
Hm, I want to say that this lyrics pretty much exists. Photo of person can be
faked, but faked song or text is still (but maybe arbitary bad and non-
original) as real and true as "real" song or text If i remember correctly,
this idea was in G.E.B. (sorry for bad english)

------
animalnewbie
Down as of this comment. (Backend engine)

~~~
jtbayly
Took several minutes even for the frontend to load for me. Then yeah, the
backend eventually returned an error. I guess we'll never know what lyrics
don't exist. :)

------
bjelkeman-again
I see a copyright troll opportunity. So, generate lots of lyrics. Search for
new songs with lyrics. Find one that used a lyric from the site. Sue them for
breach of copyright.

I would have added a legal phrase that said that I will not do this.

------
decafbad
A dead mans name is bork

I cannot be the martyr denied by grace

See, I am a man words has found

Is designed to bork

------
kragen
Well, they do now.

------
leftyted
They do now.

------
seima
vegan mayonnaise

